# MS-DOS Sound Turn On



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

How can I turn on the sound card through MS-DOS program?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you actually running DOS or are you referring to enabling or disabling your sound from the cmd prompt within Windows?


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

Running DOS!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It has been a long time since I set up a sound card in MS-DOS, but I recall you need to configure environment variables, and load the driver in autoexec.bat. You also probably need to load emm386.exe and himem.sys in config.sys. The exact settings depend on your sound card. Also, some DOS programs were particular about the base address being 220, IRQ 5 and DMA mode 1, or else no sound.

What sound card are you using?


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

Damn Frank. Who remembers that Sh*t? Kudos!


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know but my computer broke down and I cant access Windows (Desktop), so I want to know if I can find information on my sound card and where I can I find my sound card through MS_DOS or where can I find it around my laptop?


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

BCT,

What version of Windows were you running?


----------

